# Advice: GTX 970 SLI or 980TI or Fury X



## Viruzz (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,
right now I have a Single Asus Strix GTX 970, based on past benchmarks a pre-overclocked 970SLI is equal or faster then R9 295X2 (im comparing to this one because unlike GTX970 SLI, the 295X2 appears in every benchmark across most web sites, so its easier to compare)

Looks like 295x2 is faster then 980ti and Fury X, means that if ill get another 970 it will be both faster and cheaper then selling my old one and getting 980Ti or furyX?

I have a 2560x1440 Sasmung monitor that I rarely game on, only when im too lazy to turn on the TV, but i prefer to game on big screen LED which is only FHD so thats my target resolution, FHD with x4 or x6 AA or 4K DSR.

And I will defiantly be getting either Valve HTC Vive or OculusVR, so I need to know if SLI is OK for VR, maybe VR is best on a single card? I have no idea.


Basically what should I do, if i want to skip upgrading in 2016, should  I get another 970 or sell mine and get 980Ti or Fury X?

Thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 25, 2015)

The 970SLI would be the most powerful option.  In their stock forms(stock clocks I mean) the 970SLI is about 5% faster than a TitanX, which is about 5% faster than a 980Ti.  Factory overclocking is going to change that slightly, but not enough to be noticeable between them.

I say sell the 970 and go with the 980Ti.  Then you have the option to add a second down the road after some price cuts.  On the other hand, there is a slightly used 970 Strix that matches your card for sale in the FS/FT section here on the forums, that would be a might fine deal...


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 25, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> Hi,
> right now I have a Single Asus Strix GTX 970, based on past benchmarks a pre-overclocked 970SLI is equal or faster then R9 295X2 (im comparing to this one because unlike GTX970 SLI, the 295X2 appears in every benchmark across most web sites, so its easier to compare)
> 
> Looks like 295x2 is faster then 980ti and Fury X, means that if ill get another 970 it will be both faster and cheaper then selling my old one and getting 980Ti or furyX?
> ...


 Basically you seem to game at FHD which means both the Fury X and the GTX 980ti would probably be beyond overkill for you.  Heck even just sticking with a single GTX 970 should be plenty for a long time.  Its a hard decision but to me I would say probably say go for a single high end GPU to replace it if your just wanting your system to last for a long time while handling FHD and things like DSR.

Not to say CFX/SLI is a bad thing (Heck I run three cards), just that for standard FHD and using things like MSAA and DSR I would prefer to have a single very powerful GPU and not having to worry about waiting on a profile for the game I am wanting to play.  So in short, I would either get a Fury X or a GTX 980ti and sell the GTX 970, between the two I would have a tough time choosing on a stock to stock basis.


----------



## Viruzz (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for replay.  Any idea how VR works with SLI?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 25, 2015)

For FHD, there is nearly zero reasons to run multiple GPUs... but you eventually plan to run VR. Since it is essentially 2x 1080p(FHD) screens, it takes a bit of horsepower to run. I would look at 2 970's. 

No idea on the NVIDIA side, but VR works fine with CrossfireX (AMD cards).


----------



## Viruzz (Jun 25, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> For FHD, there is nearly zero reasons to run multiple GPUs... but you eventually plan to run VR. Since it is essentially 2x 1080p(FHD) screens, it takes a bit of horsepower to run. I would look at 2 970's.
> 
> No idea on the NVIDIA side, but VR works fine with CrossfireX (AMD cards).




Well I run FHD but I want to use DSR so its like 4K, also right now I play Witcher 3, i can run it 55-60FPS no problem with everything on Ultra with fur and physx, i just ticked 2 options to high, of course i would like to have everything on Ultra and runs a steady 60FPS and in best case DSR 4K, and i dont like it when GPU works at 99%, sometimes the game crashes, rarely but it does,


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 25, 2015)

GPUs are supposed to work at 99%. If its not, there is likely something up or it isn't being used properly (low res, not a stressful game... etc).


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 26, 2015)

I would go 980ti or Fury, and then if occulus is your thing, definitely go Fury.


----------



## Iceni (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd wait and keep an eye on prices. 

The GTX970 had the memory debacle, That has still not been fully resolved and has had no logical conclusion from Nvidia. This doesn't mean you don't want one of these cards or even 2. What it means is you should wait a couple of weeks. See who tries offloading them and watch for saturation on ebay. Then when you think the price is low enough make a decision. 

Currently there is little to no retail stock of the Fury X out there, and people are just about to pull the trigger on the card they have picked from the 980, 980ti, and Fury X. Once those people have the upgrade then the second hand listings will appear.

With the 970 on ebay 1 or two things will happen, The people a generation or 2 behind will snap them up, or everyone will leave well alone. If people are snapping them up then upsell to a 980 ti, If people are leaving them alone then go SLI because you need to ride out the cards to get your value back.


----------



## Viruzz (Jun 26, 2015)

Iceni said:


> I'd wait and keep an eye on prices.
> 
> The GTX970 had the memory debacle, That has still not been fully resolved and has had no logical conclusion from Nvidia. This doesn't mean you don't want one of these cards or even 2. What it means is you should wait a couple of weeks. See who tries offloading them and watch for saturation on ebay. Then when you think the price is low enough make a decision.
> 
> ...



Too late I got the GTX970.
Actually they had Fury X, I could buy it on the spot, but decided to go with the SLI and Im getting scared of AMD, looking how most devs go with Nvidia middle-ware these days


----------



## qubit (Jun 26, 2015)

Get the 980 ti. No-brainer.

Fury X is a lemon. Check out the  dealbreaking annoying whine issue in the review for just one of the issues.


----------



## hapkiman (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeppers.  A 980 Ti is the way to go.  MSI or Gigabyte, unless you want to wait on the EVGA Classified.  Fury X is another unproven card, that AMD made out to be the great white [RED] hope.  Kind of like they did w/Bulldozer CPUs.  The performance claims are inflated and the 4GB VRAM is a limiting factor for UHD.
Of course this is only MHO. 

Just get the 980 Ti and be happy.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 1, 2015)

qubit said:


> Get the 980 ti. No-brainer.
> 
> Fury X is a lemon. Check out the  dealbreaking annoying whine issue in the review for just one of the issues.



Though I've seen people who owned the actual retail versions of R9 Fury X and they say there is no whine or pump noise...


----------



## btarunr (Jul 1, 2015)

Buy a GTX 980 Ti. Cheap out with the motherboard (it may lack SLI), buy a piñacolada with the savings.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, Fury X is still an interesting card that (if we are realistic) performs just as good as GTX 980Ti. If one is a techno freak who loves exotic tech, R9 Fury X is a treat for them. When things are this high end and people are willing to pay this kind of money for them, being rational isn't a necessity anymore. People who are rational are going to buy something from the R7/GTX 960 range and keep it for 5+ years, not a 800 € graphic card that will most likely be replaced next year or at most 2 years later... If R9 Fury X makes you feel butterflies in your belly, go for it.

I've gone for the vanilla GTX 980, because I'm somewhere in between. I'm rational, but then again I'm a techno freak and I want to treat myself here and there. GTX 980 is the most expensive card that I've ever purchased to date (before that it was the HD7950 at 330€ when it was new). For people like me, it's different. We want crazy exotic stuff, but budget limits us. That's why I haven't gone for the R9-390X even though it performs really well. But the fact it's an old rebranded tech is just bothering me so much I just couldn't pick it up. GTX 980 may suck compared to 390X in some places, but at the end of the day Maxwell 2 supports DX12.1 and few other goodies and that also counts for something.


----------



## commando55555 (Jul 1, 2015)

IF you like. Crashing to desktop, driver's don't work, graphical artefacts all over the place, no overclock!!... Buy a amd card.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 1, 2015)

commando55555 said:


> IF you like. Crashing to desktop, driver's don't work, graphical artefacts all over the place, no overclock!!... Buy a amd card.



I've had 6 generations of newer AMD cards (x1900-HD7900) and I've only once experienced crashing to desktop (NFS: The Run) and nothing else. Stop talking nonsense fanboy.


----------



## commando55555 (Jul 1, 2015)

not a fan boy had cards from both always had more problems with amd cards. Just my experience. If fury wasn't a lemon probably would have brought 2.  Lets face it there is not 1 good reason to buy fury over the 980ti.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 1, 2015)

commando55555 said:


> IF you like. Crashing to desktop, driver's don't work, graphical artefacts all over the place, no overclock!!... Buy a amd card.



No overclock? On Maxwell? I think you're confusing Fury X with the 980(ti) and I'm not trolling.

On phone so hard to link but have a look at Guru 3D's 980ti Gaming review. Or Hardware Canucks SC 980ti review. Both giving 20-30% above stock performance. The MSI Gaming card is also very quiet for an air blower.

lol Edit: just realised you were being sarcastic- my epic fail!


----------



## commando55555 (Jul 1, 2015)

No overclock on fury not maxwell. Fury is junk.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 1, 2015)

commando55555 said:


> IF you like. Crashing to desktop, driver's don't work, graphical artefacts all over the place, no overclock!!... Buy a amd card.


 That is the biggest load I have read, if that happened people would not buy anything AMD period so you can stop making things up.  Drivers have been fine for years on end with a small thing here and there kinda like NVidias recent problem with chrome...



commando55555 said:


> No overclock on fury not maxwell. Fury is junk.


 So  you own one, please give us an extensive review and show us exactly why its "Junk".





qubit said:


> Get the 980 ti. No-brainer.
> 
> Fury X is a lemon. Check out the  dealbreaking annoying whine issue in the review for just one of the issues.


 Its still got lower noise overall than most cards on the market... 30gb is pretty low at idle with most cards hovering in the range of 27-31.



Viruzz said:


> Too late I got the GTX970.
> Actually they had Fury X, I could buy it on the spot, but decided to go with the SLI and Im getting scared of AMD, looking how most devs go with Nvidia middle-ware these days


 Well I think you should have gone for the GTX 980ti personally instead of dual 970's, but I am glad you made a decision and hope you are happy with your cards for a very long time!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2015)

definitely 980Ti

Im waiting to see if the price drops on them so i can swap my SLi out.


----------



## Viruzz (Jul 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Well, Fury X is still an interesting card that (if we are realistic) performs just as good as GTX 980Ti. If one is a techno freak who loves exotic tech, R9 Fury X is a treat for them. When things are this high end and people are willing to pay this kind of money for them, being rational isn't a necessity anymore. People who are rational are going to buy something from the R7/GTX 960 range and keep it for 5+ years, not a 800 € graphic card that will most likely be replaced next year or at most 2 years later... If R9 Fury X makes you feel butterflies in your belly, go for it.
> 
> I've gone for the vanilla GTX 980, because I'm somewhere in between. I'm rational, but then again I'm a techno freak and I want to treat myself here and there. GTX 980 is the most expensive card that I've ever purchased to date (before that it was the HD7950 at 330€ when it was new). For people like me, it's different. We want crazy exotic stuff, but budget limits us. That's why I haven't gone for the R9-390X even though it performs really well. But the fact it's an old rebranded tech is just bothering me so much I just couldn't pick it up. GTX 980 may suck compared to 390X in some places, but at the end of the day Maxwell 2 supports DX12.1 and few other goodies and that also counts for something.




eventually I went for  another GTX970 because Im also a techno freak  I wanted to get as much power as I can for as little  money as possible, GTX970SLI is faster then Titan X and it only cost me 530USD for additional GTX970 and I dont need to look for a buyer for my old GTX970. Easiest solution....
Well, me being the most unlucky person on the planet after I returned home with the GTX970 i remembered to check what sort of motherboard I have and I have H97 mobo with CF only.

But, since August near, ill be doing a full Skylakeupgrade, getting a new motherboard Gigabyte is going to release a z170 mobo with Creative ZxR chip on board, 10SATA, x3 SATA express, some new overclock chip, USB3.1 and excellent layout


----------



## qubit (Jul 2, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Its still got lower noise overall than most cards on the market... 30gb is pretty low at idle with most cards hovering in the range of 27-31.


With that unacceptable, dealbreaking whine the decibel reading becomes irrelevant. If I'd bought one of those then I'd return it for a full refund straight away as not fit for purpose.

However, since the review and my post about my first impressions of it in the review thread, below, I read a news report that said AMD have fessed up to the problem where they said that it only affected early production cards. However, AMD haven't said anything about a recall and that's wrong. Clearly the first cards have defective or lower quality parts to make that noise so should be replaced as a matter of course.



qubit said:


> Yet another disappointing top model from AMD. Guess I was expecting too much from them.
> 
> So we have a card that costs the same as a 980 ti, yet performs generally worse, has watercooling by default with no other option while NVIDIA beats them on air and with slower memory technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 2, 2015)

qubit said:


> With that unacceptable, dealbreaking whine the decibel reading becomes irrelevant. If I'd bought one of those then I'd return it for a full refund straight away as not fit for purpose.
> 
> However, since the review and my post about my first impressions of it in the review thread, below, I read a news report that said AMD have fessed up to the problem where they said that it only affected early production cards. However, AMD haven't said anything about a recall and that's wrong. Clearly the first cards have defective or lower quality parts to make that noise so should be replaced as a matter of course.


How many NVidia cards out there have terrible coil whine yet that is shaken off as no big deal?

If we are speaking strictly about the pump, well ok the noise is still not bad if I heard one correctly.  My neighbor just got a pair in for his rig today and I listened to them to which the noise was not bad at all.  In his Corsair 750D, I really did not notice it except when pretty close.  If there is a defective problem on models then yes they should offer at least an exchange.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 2, 2015)

Sli works very well,  I've done it with many generations of nvidia cards.  Just get 2 970s.  Unless you are at 4k.  Then just don't bother for now,  even 2 titans are a waste.  Sorry,  I only like ultra settings.....


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 2, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> eventually I went for  another GTX970 because Im also a techno freak  I wanted to get as much power as I can for as little  money as possible, GTX970SLI is faster then Titan X and it only cost me 530USD for additional GTX970 and I dont need to look for a buyer for my old GTX970. Easiest solution....
> Well, me being the most unlucky person on the planet after I returned home with the GTX970 i remembered to check what sort of motherboard I have and I have H97 mobo with CF only.
> 
> But, since August near, ill be doing a full Skylakeupgrade, getting a new motherboard Gigabyte is going to release a z170 mobo with Creative ZxR chip on board, 10SATA, x3 SATA express, some new overclock chip, USB3.1 and excellent layout



Multi-GPU has always proven to be faster and cheaper at expense of some extra heat and power consumption. But when it works. Problem is, when it doesn't, you're gimped like there is no tomorrow. I admit, NVIDIA is more responsive in this regard than AMD, but you still depend on stupid SLI profiles and that's crap. After looking at TPU GTX980Ti and R9 Fury X tests, the winner was R9-295X2 really. It outperformed everything in charts by almost 50% in most cases and costs less than both GTX 980Ti and FuryX. I don't care about the power draw and it's water cooled anyway, but what bothered me the most was the fact its multi-GPU (two R9-290's on one PCB)...


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2015)

Its 2 full 290X's not 290's...


----------



## Moofachuka (Jul 2, 2015)

Or wait til Fury air cooled version on July 14th for cheaper price and similar performance of a Fury X, and Crossfire them.  The fury might be slower than Nvidia, but AMD's crossfire scales way better than Nvidia's SLI.  So if you put AMD's xfire Fury vs 980 SLI, the gap closes by a pretty big margin.  Moreover, AMD's cards age way better (I'm still rocking my 7970 crossfire).  I recently hear ppl talk about Nvidia crippling the 780 Ti's and they seem to be slower than GTX 970 in the new games (780ti should to be a bit faster than 970, but slower than 980).  Nvidia seemed to have fixed the issue with their latest drivers, but who knows what happens on their next driver.  I was eyeing on the 980ti's but afraid they may be crippled by next year when the next gen comes out just like what happened to the 780 ti's.  Btw, if you look at many 970/980 reviews, the 780ti's are slower than 970 in many cases.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2015)

Moofachuka said:


> AMD's crossfire scales way better than Nvidia's SLI.


Does it? Define 'WAY' please...

I say this because results are ALL OVER THE MAP on multi GPU performance, so to confidently pick a clear winner is a bit curious considering the available facts. Got any links I can read?



Understand the 780 series is a refresh of the 6 series (Kepler cores). So I would look at support from that perspective and not the release date of the 7 series... I still think improvements should come for a couple of years, but, let's not be dramatic and think support will stop for a one year old card.


----------



## Moofachuka (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/crossfire-sli-scaling-bottleneck,3471-3.html

plz look at the intel cpu one.  You should be able to search online for benchmark for the current gen or previous gen somewhere and calculate the percentage boost before and after SLI vs Xfire 

Just find any SLI review and calculate the percentage vs Crossfire review of any AMD card.  AMD is around 90-99% scaling up to CPU bottleneck in several games vs approx 70-90% on Nvidia


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2015)

Funny Moo, that was the article I looked at before I posted to you... 

Scaling varies DRAMATICALLY from game to game, resolution and in game settings. That said, blanket statements aren't useful here ("close to 100% scaling"). It may be better, but WAY better, I would disagree. Here is what I see from that site (5760x1080 results with highest settings Intel CPUs only)...

AVP:
N: 27.5->52.2 =89.8%
A: 34.2-> 67.6 = 97.6%
AMD by ~8%

BF3:
N: 34-> 63.9 = 87.9%
A: 33.8->67.2 = 98.8%
AMD by ~11%

F1:
N: 66->111 = 45%
A: 73->104 = 42%
Nvidia by 3%

Oblivion:
N: 47.4-> 85.6 = 80.5%
A: 57.7->95.8 = 66%
Nvidia by ~15%

Metro:
N: 15.3-> 29.0 = 89.5%
A: 18.3-> 31.7 = 73.2%
Nvidia by ~16%

That is 3-2 for Nvidia... and its clear in these games at the settings they chose, it averages better scaling. You should also be able to see that in only TWO instances (of 10) are things "close" to 100%. I would imagine my initial assertion to be more accurate.


Again, scaling varies by leaps and bounds depending. AMD is NOT consistently sitting at "close to 100%". SOME titles may show that, but the vast majority, both SLI and CFx, show around 60-80% scaling with exceptions below and above. Things may have gotten better with the new generation... but they still aren't consistently close to 100%...

I apologize for being so pedantic.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 2, 2015)

Depends on res and what version of 980 Ti you're comparing.

If you plan to go 4K, or are just using 4K VSR, the Giga 980 Ti G1 can almost double a 970 in performance on some games at 4K. Plus at 6GB it has a much better hi res VRAM going forward. There are a few games the 970 struggles with on VRAM even at 1080p.

The Fury X doesn't compete with a 980 Ti except at 4K, and even then, you have to fiddle with the rad/fan and hoses.

The Giga 980 Ti G1 costs $690, but appears to be well worth it. The ASUS Strix 980 Ti with the new DCU III tri fan cooler might be comparable, but is not available most places yet, and I would trust Giga's support over ASUS.


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 2, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Does it? Define 'WAY' please...
> 
> I say this because results are ALL OVER THE MAP on multi GPU performance, so to confidently pick a clear winner is a bit curious considering the available facts. Got any links I can read?
> 
> ...




Kepler*


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2015)

Edited... nice catch.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 2, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> Too late I got the GTX970.
> Actually they had Fury X, I could buy it on the spot, but decided to go with the SLI and Im getting scared of AMD, looking how most devs go with Nvidia middle-ware these days



Good, then tell us how it's working out for you?


----------



## Moofachuka (Jul 3, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Funny Moo, that was the article I looked at before I posted to you...
> 
> Scaling varies DRAMATICALLY from game to game, resolution and in game settings. That said, blanket statements aren't useful here ("close to 100% scaling"). It may be better, but WAY better, I would disagree. Here is what I see from that site (5760x1080 results with highest settings Intel CPUs only)...
> 
> ...



Here are 20 games from TPU forum...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...780ti-780-290x-290-x-dual-triple-quad.195818/

I do apologize the claim of Crossfire scaling 100% isn't valid on most cases, but it does apply on certain games, but Nvidia does reach 100% too, but overall the link speaks for itself.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 6, 2015)

Great link. Best ive seen as far as beikg comprehensive!

Its too bad .1% it's done at 4k where hardly anyone plays though. The nvidia cards used choke at 4k, particularly with AA on due to it's 3gb vram versus 4gb for amd cards. I'd like to see those same tests with the 980/titan/980ti and see how scaling stacks up then. 

That said, the results were pretty close... a lot closer than your post said.


----------



## Bad Bad Bear (Jul 6, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> Hi,
> right now I have a Single Asus Strix GTX 970, based on past benchmarks a pre-overclocked 970SLI is equal or faster then R9 295X2 (im comparing to this one because unlike GTX970 SLI, the 295X2 appears in every benchmark across most web sites, so its easier to compare)
> 
> Looks like 295x2 is faster then 980ti and Fury X, means that if ill get another 970 it will be both faster and cheaper then selling my old one and getting 980Ti or furyX?
> ...


Hey mate,

I suggest going for GTX 970 SLI.  My wife is using this setup on a ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27in 144Hz G-Sync Gaming Monitor  2560 x 1440 (16:9). Both 970's are running at 1400 on the core and they smash any game. 

Not sure about the Valve HTC Vive or OculusVR SLI compatibility though. Maybe send NVidia an email.

All the best.


----------



## Viruzz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bad Bad Bear said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I suggest going for GTX 970 SLI.  My wife is using this setup on a ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27in 144Hz G-Sync Gaming Monitor  2560 x 1440 (16:9). Both 970's are running at 1400 on the core and they smash any game.
> 
> ...



1400Mhz is the boosted clock or before boost?

my Asus STRIX works on 1300Mhz/1230mV before boost
when i set it to 1350Mhz i have to increase minimum mV to 1175mV and maximum to 1213mV to work properly
1400Mhz hangs, maybe i need to increase the mV even more dunno because in boost mode it goes to 1500Mhz

Im using asus GPU utility, now they released a new version and it sucks, it locks the minimum mV to the clock, you cant increase them separately
going to the old version soon


----------



## Bad Bad Bear (Jul 6, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> 1400Mhz is the boosted clock or before boost?
> 
> my Asus STRIX works on 1300Mhz/1230mV before boost
> when i set it to 1350Mhz i have to increase minimum mV to 1175mV and maximum to 1213mV to work properly
> ...



Hey, she' using custom bios that have 3d clocks locked at 1400 constantly. Not very power efficient i know . I think her voltage is set to 1256 or thereabouts. She's got the G1 gaming models. Sorry I can't help you with the Asus gpu utility iv'e never used it.  I'll have a look around for the bios editing tool if it interests you and post the link here.

Edit.  Here we go http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/...d-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## Viruzz (Jul 6, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Good, then tell us how it's working out for you?



LOL not working, im an idiot, i have CF mobo 
BUT im ready for Skylake, going to do a massive update


----------



## Viruzz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bad Bad Bear said:


> Hey, she' using custom bios that have 3d clocks locked at 1400 constantly. Not very power efficient i know . I think her voltage is set to 1256 or thereabouts. She's got the G1 gaming models. Sorry I can't help you with the Asus gpu utility iv'e never used it.  I'll have a look around for the bios editing tool if it interests you and post the link here.
> 
> Edit.  Here we go http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/...d-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios



BTW,  is her GTX970 is of the silent kind or the fan is spinning non stop?


----------



## Bad Bad Bear (Jul 6, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> BTW,  is her GTX970 is of the silent kind or the fan is spinning non stop?



She's edited the baseline rpm for when she's not gaming so it's silent.  You can edit the fan profiles in the bios editor. From memory you can do the same with Afterburner utility etc


----------



## Viruzz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bad Bad Bear said:


> She's edited the baseline rpm for when she's not gaming so it's silent.  You can edit the fan profiles in the bios editor. From memory you can do the same with Afterburner utility etc



I just asked because ASUS is silent by default, i mean the fan starts spinning when it gets to 60degress Celsius, otherwise its not spinning at all.
maybe its better for the overclock to let it always spin?


----------



## Bad Bad Bear (Jul 6, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> I just asked because ASUS is silent by default, i mean the fan starts spinning when it gets to 60degress Celsius, otherwise its not spinning at all.
> maybe its better for the overclock to let it always spin?


Yeh probably better for the case thermals overall


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 6, 2015)

Viruzz said:


> I just asked because ASUS is silent by default, i mean the fan starts spinning when it gets to 60degress Celsius, otherwise its not spinning at all.
> maybe its better for the overclock to let it always spin?


 Well its more of a matter of opinion when it comes to this topic.  When it comes to graphics cards and other components they will last longer the cooler they run.  On the other hand when it comes to these cards the temps are low enough that its no where near a dangerous level which is why these cards with 0db exist.

My opinion is that I would rather have my card spinning at lower speeds than completely off when it comes down to it.


----------

